# Timtara is a fraud company



## helloansuman (May 6, 2012)

I have spend Rs.1600/- for a I-ball speaker. They are not shipping my product for more than 1 month. 

Can digit supporter tell me how to get my money back. Please help.


----------



## helloansuman (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank god I get back my money after 30 days. I have given a consumer case upon them. That's why they have refunded my money. Don't buy anything from them.


----------



## mohantynb (Aug 28, 2012)

Order #10277060
Order Date: 24-06-2012
Recipient: NARASINGH MOHANTY 

This order is marked as Awaiting Shipment

Contains the Following Items: 
1 x Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3100 Wi-Fi, 3G, 16GB 
This Order has not been despatched even after more than 2 months have passed.They responded against my complaint twice.on 1st August and 13th AUgust that the product would be despatched.but till this date it hasnt been shipped.There is no contact nos for the senior officers and the customer cARE IS A STONE WALL -all that they will say is that we can only forward your complaint and we dont have contact No.They Principal Company "INFOSECURE CONSULTANTS PVT LTD" and there principal officer Arindam Bose has cleverly cut off all avenues of direct contact.This Company may Vanish any day with  huge amount of money that they have collected from simple comsumers who felt since DATAQUEST AND OTHERs are saying so much good about the company,it must be dependable.Nobody is looking into the miriads of complaints floating about in the INTERNET against Timtara.Timtara may be a fast rising  company but its completely a fraud as to completing the contract that it is going into with online customers.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JxGLi9mH3jM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 29, 2012)

TimTara has a very poor reputation when it comes to efficiency in product delivery and customer satisfaction.
An official action , needs to be taken against these companies.

I think someone should lodge a complain against them in consumer court filing a huge penalty on them.

I came across several reviews ,and in fact all of the reviews were negative for this website. 
Just like Tikona wireless.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 29, 2012)

still waiting for my refund from 5 months . If you are not getting your refunds or products delivered from  timtara , i would suggest you to  join consumerdesk.in on facebook : *www.facebook.com/groups/consumersdesk/ . They have helped a lot of people to get their money back .


----------



## helloansuman (Aug 29, 2012)

As I have posted in my 1st post, they have returned my money with in 20 days. I have lodged a consumer case against them in Consumer Online Resource & Empowerment Centre and mailed the case no. to them. They will contact you from their side...

Don't ever purchase any goods from them even if they are giving it free.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2012)

This thread is an eye opener for all of us.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> This thread is an eye opener for all of us.



Stay away from them


----------



## chrisnor4518 (Aug 29, 2012)

I love online shopping but I don't know about Timtara. I don't buy anything from this fraud company.

Thanks


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 29, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Stay away from them



similar case with TRADUS.... nothing good on this site too..


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2012)

Such a shame on Timtara.

Maybe *Someone who is well-versed on online shopping *(definitely not me) have to create a thread, to warn the readers about the companies like this!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 29, 2012)

already there are threads in shopping... that need to updated once again..


----------



## Renny (Sep 4, 2012)

Davidboon said:


> still waiting for my refund from 5 months . If you are not getting your refunds or products delivered from  timtara , i would suggest you to  join consumerdesk.in on facebook : *www.facebook.com/groups/consumersdesk/ . They have helped a lot of people to get their money back .



Sad to hear that, escalate the issue and threaten legal action. That's the only way to deal with these cheats.


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2012)

If these companies are cheating, why they're still SELLING?
Why no MEDIA covers these scams to create awareness among ppl?


----------



## Renny (Sep 4, 2012)

^ Consumer affairs and problems are mostly never covered by the media.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2012)

*/Mod Edit/
Thread Moved*


----------



## ziaur2k (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes , I agree , we all get helpful by this post . Similarly my Rs.2700 has been locked up in Snapdeal.com - Online Shopping India with Best Deals on Products, Retail, Travel & Services , I agree that there should be huge penalty for their irregularity.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 5, 2012)

A lesson for all of us: *ALL THAT GLITTERS IS NOT GOLD

*A suggestion: Whenever you come across such lesser known websites, before doing a transaction with them, kindly check out reviews about the site's service and reputation, probable sites would be sites like Consumer reviews on Movies, Cars, Bikes, Mobile Phones, Music, Books, Airlines, Restaurants, Hotels & more - MouthShut.com, though there will be some negative review for most online shopping portals, but the overall ratings and a few reviews would help you decide.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 5, 2012)

Well they give out huge Discount Coupons and some people fall into the trap.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacklist thread needed just like the power supply blacklist thread.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ great idea but experience varies from person to person and such thread needs proper approvals - though anyone can make use of this thread anytime :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/...ng-discussion-post-your-feedback-queries.html


----------



## dan4u (Sep 7, 2012)

This is why I always buy from reliable sellers (flipkart or ebay), there are so many wannabe companies that want to imitate flipkart's success, all of them forget, the main reason everyone flocks to flipkart is not because of low prices but the reliability.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

one thing to remember is always use CoD option ( if available ) if someone is going to buy a from a new online shopping website.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 7, 2012)

+1 to topgears suggestion.
cuz you have your money. if they are not reliable, they'll suffer


----------

